# Can Spanish and kings be caught off the beach?



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I went out this morning and was having zero luck on anything but catfish so I decided to wade out and cast at or over the grass mat around the second sand bar. I know I caught 2 ladyfish and looked like I may have had a hardtail come off, but I hooked something much stronger than any lady and it was long and slender but it jumped, shook and a wave hit me in face all at the same time and the fish got off. So I was just wondering what it might could have been

I was fishing with a white and pink gotcha plug


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

It Could have been a Spanish. You can catch Spanish on the beach all day long. You would have known if it was a king lol


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Well he was only hooked for like 15-20 seconds and had my rod bowed up and was pulling line some. And I've had 2 30" ladyfish on at a time and not fight like that. 

I've never caught a king or Spanish before though so I didn't know


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sounds like a bluefish there have been some big ones around


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

andrethegiant said:


> Well he was only hooked for like 15-20 seconds and had my rod bowed up and was pulling line some. And I've had 2 30" ladyfish on at a time and not fight like that.
> 
> I've never caught a king or Spanish before though so I didn't know


A Spanish can put up a pretty good fight. But if it took a lot of line then I would say it was probably a blue fish like the other guy said. They are pure muscle.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Long and slender and it jumped.
Juvi tarpon?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

spanish will skim the surface when they attacking your bait, but have never seen one jump while hooked.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

It wasn't like the line was burning off the reel, it was kinda like I grabbed the line and was pulling it off- speed

I didn't even think about bluefish though and I like I said I didn't get a real good look at it, I saw it hit in a wave and it looked long and skinny but it may have just been the illusion of the water


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

sounds like a decent ladyfish that jumped out of the water and shook the hook out. ive had it happen to me many times. and if you were using a gotcha i would like to imagine that you were using light tackle? i had a 24"er maybe bigger pull a couple of runs on me using light tackle


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

after rereading your post i think the guys saying it was a big lady fish are correct i thought u got cut off when the fish jumped if it just threw the gotcha it was definatly a ladyfish


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spanish and Kings from the Surf!*

You can most definitely catch both species from the surf. A long cast with metal will work. Gotta Think Heavy! C2


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually I was using my 10' surf rod and penn fierce 5000, it could have been a ladyfish but I've caught many ladyfish and fought WAY harder than even the double ladyfish that I've caught.

I guess I'll have to go back out there today and see if I can find it again


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

yakitiyak said:


> Long and slender and it jumped.
> Juvi tarpon?


 Barracuda:yes:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Barracuda:yes:


 Southern Sennet or Guaguanche


----------

